# Done a bit of modding.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Monday.










Wednesday.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

tax disc, wheels and grille surround...


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

I've always liked the style of wheel you've removed, but i have to say the new wheels look fantastic. They're the M6 wheels aren't they?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> tax disc, wheels and grille surround...


He's added some side windows too :roll: :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

And a carbon Badge. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > tax disc, wheels and grille surround...
> ...


And removed the blue fingy from the rv mirror... :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the wheels should be a bit easier to clean  for me I think I would have changed the grill to black


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i like


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

IMHO, the car looks better in the first picture.

There is something not quite right about putting M6 wheels on a 3 Series.

As for colour coding the grille surround, I've never liked this.

Anyhoo, it's your car. As long as YOU like it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like your monday car more....

where do you went on wednesday, that you pimped up your car like that?
some leather fetish-club? 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It's nice - grille and surround would be meaner matt black though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

black???

mikie what's happened with you? 
What's wrong with the original one?

al those mod's are nice when the car has reach an each from 7 or 8 years, and youre the 3th or 4th owner.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys, to be honest the grill I am not 100% on so I will probably but the chrome one back.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks really good.

I prefer the new grille & the M6 wheels look sweet.

TBH, with so many 3 Series on the roads today, i think subtle enhancements that differentiate the car are a good thing & those mods look good.

What's next??


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi Paul

My thoughts the same as yours, many of the e46 on the road thats why i went for Imola Red for a change and modding is a part of being a bit different in my opinion anyway.
Next on the list is some smoke corners they are a subtle mod and do match the OEM headlight cover better than the white lens,then M3 mirrors.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Get angel eyes (Predator Chromium) and it will look awesome 

I fitted a carbon kidney grill on a black coupe last week, looks 8) 
Your colour coded ones look great, matt black won't look as good.

Oh, and colour code the inserts for your lights, I saw it on a red facelift coupe and it looked nice


----------

